
Open Source Week, South Africa [8-14 October] - pyconza
https://za.pycon.org/news/open-source-week/
======
chriswitts
As someone who helped organise last years PyConZA, and has been watching this
years conference develop, I am super excited to see that we've finally managed
to have an entire dedicated week for a variety of OSS technology.

The amount of effort the organising committees have put in so far has been
stellar, and it's going to be a great year.

Also expanding the PyCon tracks to include a dedicated PyData track is
fantastic.

